# QuikSeps software



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone using this software?

i just bought a copy off ebay for 1/2 the price they sell it on their site.
i mostly bought it for the QuikDraw software, since i'm not set up to do 4 color procees right now.

just wondering if anyone has any experience with this program.


TIA


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I've used it a couple of times, and as far as I can tell, it works as well as any of the other programs out there. I find that I have to go into the channels and adjust the curves to punch up the color, but I've read posts from others using competitive programs that have to do the same. I think the program is worth the money, though. It's a lot easier that doing your own simulated channel seps, although people who have experience doing their own, and have a good eye for specifying the ink colors to print with, probably turn out a better product.


----------



## mreicher (Aug 10, 2006)

I used their trial copy in the past. It works good but I prefer doing the separations myself as I can adjust what I need to along the way without "playing" too much.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> hi, is there anyone could help me where to find free or give me quikseps professional??? Thanks in advance..=)


You want people to help you steal software? Do you steal your ink & tshirts also? What's the difference?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

jiarby said:


> You want people to help you steal software? Do you steal your ink & tshirts also? What's the difference?


Maybe he gives all _his_ work away for free, too. I'm sure Steve at QuikSeps had nothing better to do than to spend hours developing the actions and marketing the process. He's probably just doing all that work to make friends. 
Truthfully, QuikSeps is the least expensive of those programs, and works very well. At some point people, if you're going to operate a business you might have to crack your wallet once in awhile and BUY some software, or a decent press. It isn't all just cold beer and chewy jerky, $295 "semi-pro packages" and hijacked software.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I will give you a free copy if you will give me your stuff for free too! Why are you selling screen printing equipment when you can just give it away?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t116652.html#post684796


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

JeridHill said:


> I will give you a free copy if you will give me your stuff for free too! Why are you selling screen printing equipment when you can just give it away?
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t116652.html#post684796



That's swapping.


----------

